# Почему ухудшается состояние позвоночника?



## Хочу жить (23 Янв 2020)

Добрый день. Я мужчина, 28 лет. Официально имею проблемы с позвоночником с 2015 г. Проходил лечение (медикаментозное). Периодически прохожу курсы массажа и посещаю мануального терапевта. ЛФК занимался не постоянно. Но последние пол года стал ходить на пилатес.
Из жалоб боли в пояснице, иногда тянет по задней стороне бедра, бывает ощущение как будто правая нога не своя (не знаю как по другому описать). Бывает что тянет вообще всю правую сторону (руку, мышцы спины и ногу), такое как правило случается по ночам.
Меня пугает что состояние моего позвоночника ухудшается, для примера выкладываю писание МРТ сделанное в 2015 и 2018 году

  

Еще добавлю. Что в последнее время стало отдавать боль в область промежности, так же начало тянуть правую ногу


----------



## 32Ольга (23 Янв 2020)

@Хочу жить, по описанию МРТ за 2015 и 2018 год не сильно отличаются (поясничный отдел). Например в 2015 году в описании есть небольшой ретролистез, в 2018 году его нет. Про протрузию L3-L4 в 2018 году вообще не упоминают. Да, есть грыжа L5-S1, но и ее размеры не сильно увеличились за 3 года (даже немного уменьшились в каудальном направлении).
Возможно Ваши проблемы больше связаны с мышцами и суставами. Доктора более грамотно прокомментируют.
Да, наверное еще Вам нужно выложить снимки.


----------



## La murr (23 Янв 2020)

@Хочу жить, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2020)

Снимки покажите



> Из жалоб боли в пояснице, иногда тянет по задней стороне бедра, бывает ощущение как будто правая нога не своя (не знаю как по другому описать). Бывает что тянет вообще всю правую сторону (руку, мышцы спины и ногу), такое как правило случается по ночам.


Иногда это когда, сколько раз в год?

Почитайте про синдром "беспокойных ног"


----------



## Хочу жить (24 Янв 2020)

Иногда это когда, сколько раз в год? Последнее время стало беспокоить часто (раз в неделю точно есть такое ощущение)
По снимкам похоже на болезнь Бехтерева?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2020)

Грыжа есть, грыжа справа.
Вполне возможно и от нее болит, а ночные боли от венозных проблем в позвоночнике.
На ББ не тянете.
Анализы конда сдавали?


----------



## Хочу жить (24 Янв 2020)

Нет, такие анализы не сдавал. А что за венозный проблемы, первый раз слышу и что с ними делать тогда?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2020)

Веноспондилопатия, в ночное время вены набухают и дополнительно  прижимают нерв, которому и так узко лежать.
Можно пробовать венотоники.
В любом случае надо лечить эту проблему, уменьшится грыжа, там и вены не будут поджимать при тех же набуханиях.
Лечить будете консервативно или оперативно?


----------



## Хочу жить (24 Янв 2020)

Хотелось бы консервативно. Но у меня эта проблема уже 4 года и никто мне ничего не говорил про нее, не знаю поможет ли что то после столь продолжительного течения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2020)

Слабости в ноге нет, на пятках и носках ходить можете?
Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Хочу жить (24 Янв 2020)

Да вроде слабости нет. Ходит могу. А если после такого продолжительного времени сделать операцию, то она уже не поможет 100% (нерв не восстановится)?
Нет, тем не вижу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2020)

Так нет слабости, почему речь о восстановлении, пройдет боль и хорошо.

Про лечение посмотрите у меня.
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli 
Статья старая, когда основным способом активации резорбции были рефлекторные методики, сейчас  появились методики прямого воздействия (УВТ, SIS, HIL), но этот этап обсудим отдельно.


----------



## Хочу жить (24 Янв 2020)

Спасибо, @Доктор Ступин
Разрешите еще вопрос. У меня бывают тазовые боли по типу СХТБ. К примеру после бассейне начинается обострение или после долгого хождения интенсивным шагом. Так же бывает иногда (пардон) что после окончания мочеиспускания может остаточная появляться (уже заправился и там вдруг что то дотекло в штаны). Это может быть из-за грыжи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2020)

Едва ли, уровень не тот.


----------



## Хочу жить (25 Янв 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Едва ли, уровень не тот.


Сегодня сделал рентген таза. Заключение: двусторонний *Сакроилеит*


----------



## 44Евгений44 (25 Янв 2020)

@Хочу жить, здравствуйте, извиняюсь, что влезаю, но может есть смысл к ревматологу показаться с сакроилеитом. Назначит специфические анализы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2020)

> Доктор Ступин. Есть ли мне смысл теперь лечить грыжу ? Я как понял это все последствия Бехтерева


Пока диагноза нет, анализы, снимки, ревматолог.

А по грыже надо понять какие и от чего жалобы.
Лечить надо консервативно, имхо.


----------



## Хочу жить (13 Апр 2020)

С ревматологом разобрался. Бехтерева нет по МРТ и анализам.
Из жалоб, тянет ногу, есть легкое онемение икроножной мышцы, с виду икра стала меньше.
Ногу тянет уже много лет, наверно от этого уже никак не избавится ... Еще стало тяжеловато ходить, на большие расстояния (в тазобедренном суставе прострелы в сам сустав справа)


----------



## Elka66 (13 Апр 2020)

МРТ тазобедренного сустава,что сдавали у ревматолога,что назначил,сакроилеит лечить


----------



## Хочу жить (13 Апр 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> МРТ тазобедренного сустава,что сдавали у ревматолога,что назначил,сакроилеит лечить


На рентгене с суставом все нормально. У ревматолога сдавал С-реактивный белок, HLA-B27, СОЭ и еще какой-то анализ. Они все в норме, B-27 отрицательный, пересдавал 2 раза. Сакроилеит не подтвердился на МРТ


----------



## Elka66 (13 Апр 2020)

Хорошо,но плохо,диагноза нет лечения нет. Мне ревматолог ,сказал прийти через полгода и анализы повторить. Нпвс, динамика


----------



## Хочу жить (13 Апр 2020)

А какие у вас симптомы?


----------



## Elka66 (13 Апр 2020)

Зачем вам,диагноза нет,что то между гематолог ей и системными заболеваниями. Собираю документы,после кт,отправляю в Москву


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2020)

> - Из жалоб, тянет ногу, есть легкое онемение икроножной мышцы, с виду икра стала меньше.


Врач на осмотре рефлексы на стопе проверял? Сила мышц голени не нарушена? ЭНМГ на работу корешков сделали?


> - Ногу тянет уже много лет, наверно от этого уже никак не избавится ...


Возможно, но надо понять отчего болит:
- мышцы
- суставы
- корешковый синдром


> - Еще стало тяжеловато ходить, на большие расстояния (в тазобедренном суставе прострелы в сам сустав справа)


Врач на осмотре рефлексы с бедра проверял? Сила мышц бедра не нарушена? Подвижность в суставе ограничена? Прострелы при каком движении в суставы.

По позвоночнику.
Сколиоз? Плоскостопие? Шумы в сердце? Гипермобильность суставов?


----------



## Хочу жить (13 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, рефлексы вроде как проверяли - иголочкой тыкали и молоточком, особых отклонений нет. Сила мышцы голени - я могу на этой ноге стоять на носочке (на одной или сразу двух), ЭНМГ не делали. Невролог сказал что корешкового синдрома нет. (выписал антидепрессанты и все). Рефлексы с бедра не смотрели, в бедре сила - не знаю. Но мне кажется нога слабее чем здоровая и устает быстрее. Подвижность в суставе не ограничена, прострелы во время отталкивания ногой - стреляет прямо в внешней стороны где сустав.
Сколиоз есть, но вроде не большой 1-2 степени, плоскостопие похоже поперечное есть. Шумов вроде нет, гипермобильности тоже.
В последние 2 дня появились неприятные новые ощущения в ягодице, с внутренней ее стороны то ли жжение то ли онемение.


----------



## Elka66 (13 Апр 2020)

Надо нормальный неврологический осмотр,проверка схр,силы мышц и энмг.Спросите у невролога,что у вас за диагноз,от чего ады назначил ,любят их неврологи всем  подряд пихать,подруге моей сперва охз лечили,потом ады добавили,оказалось онко. Я не применительно к вам,надо разбираться,начните с энмг и поиска хорошего,клинического невролога,те не  принимающих в частных центрах,а желательно практикующего из отделения неврологии.Я то же могу стоять и на носке и на пятке,а сила снижена,парапарез в ногах.Причем мой невролог не видела,а руководитель центра РС увидела при осмотре


----------



## Хочу жить (13 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, а может мне пойти на операцию? Или уже поздно, поезд уехал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Я то же могу стоять и на носке и на пятке,а сила снижена,парапарез в ногах.Причем мой невролог не видела,а руководитель центра РС увидела при осмотре


Как определила слабость?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2020)

> - Рефлексы вроде как проверяли - иголочкой тыкали и молоточком, особых отклонений нет. Сила мышцы голени - я могу на этой ноге стоять на носочке (на одной или сразу двух),


Тот есть здоров.


> - ЭНМГ не делали. Невролог сказал что корешкового синдрома нет. (выписал антидепрессанты и все). Рефлексы с бедра не смотрели, в бедре сила - не знаю. Но мне кажется нога слабее чем здоровая и устает быстрее.


Сделайте пробу. Встаньте на стул каждой ногой по очереди.
Нет корешкового синдрома и хорошо.


> - Подвижность в суставе не ограничена, прострелы во время отталкивания ногой - стреляет прямо в внешней стороны где сустав.


То есть мышцы.


> - Сколиоз есть, но вроде не большой 1-2 степени, плоскостопие похоже поперечное есть. Шумов вроде нет, гипермобильности тоже.


Вместе с признаками хондропатии на снимках вполне можно подумать о врожденной дисплазии соединительной ткани.


> - В последние 2 дня появились неприятные новые ощущения в ягодице, с внутренней ее стороны то ли жжение то ли онемение.


Если врач посмотреть не может, то ждем, как будет развиваться.


> -...а может мне пойти на операцию? Или уже поздно, поезд уехал.


А по каким показаниям - профилактическим?


----------



## Хочу жить (13 Апр 2020)

На стул встаю, но правая нога чуть слабее ... и после таких упражнений появляется боль в ноге. Дисплазия действительно есть.
Операция? Так у меня грыжа давит на нерв, боли, онемение в икре. Вообще правая нога не гибкая, не тянется


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2020)

@Хочу жить, тему про показаний к операции нашли.
По каким показаниям операция?


----------



## Elka66 (14 Апр 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как определила слабость?


Лёжа и сидя врач давил ладонью на ноги,по очереди ,я пыталась приподнять ногу


----------



## Хочу жить (14 Апр 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Хочу жить, тему про показаний к операции нашли.
> По каким показаниям операция?


Извините, я не верно выразился про боль в суставе. Стреляет сбоку, в суставе. Где тазовая кость. Стреляет - покалывает когда отталкиваюсь ногой, особенно на подъеме. Если подниматься по лестнице, такого нет. Очень странно, не знаю что с этим делать.

@Доктор Ступин, я сделал сегодня новое МРТ, хотел бы вам показать снимки, они в электронном виде на флэшке, как загрузить сюда не знаю, на компьютере они не открываются.


----------



## La murr (14 Апр 2020)

Хочу жить написал(а):


> хотел бы вам показать снимки, они в электронном виде на флэшке, как загрузить сюда не знаю...


О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь


----------



## Хочу жить (14 Апр 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь


Я как понял, там нужна спец. программа для просмотра этих снимков. Да и размер этих снимков слишком большой, форум не поддерживает


----------



## La murr (14 Апр 2020)

Содержимое флешки загрузите на файлообменник, а ссылку приведите доктору.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Лёжа и сидя врач давил ладонью на ноги,по очереди ,я пыталась приподнять ногу


То есть, оценивала 4 корешок.
На пятках и носках ходить можете?
На стул встать можете?


----------



## Elka66 (15 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, я не ваша, вряд-ли корешок, руками колечки разрывала у РС доктора, слабость она смотрела. На пятки становлюсь,на носки, на стул,а на четвертый этаж подняться не смогла,ноги отказали и все.


----------



## Хочу жить (15 Апр 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> ...руками колечки разрывала у РС доктора...


Простите, а РС - это рассеянный склероз?


----------



## Никанор (15 Апр 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> ...а на четвертый этаж подняться не смогла,ноги отказали и все


На каком этаже начинают отказывать ноги?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, я не ваша...


Я как раз об этом.
Ваша слабость как раз и оценивается не сиюминутными пробами, а ходьбой.
И врач скорее сделала вывод не из пробы, а скорее из жалоб, анамнеза и осмотра, то есть комплекса данных, а не по одной пробе.


----------



## Elka66 (15 Апр 2020)

На третий раз не поднялась к свекрови в гости,на четвертый как то,причем иногда получше,иногда хуже. Слабость оценили в четыре балла,вроде не смертельно


----------



## Хочу жить (27 Май 2021)

Подскажите, @Доктор Ступин. По данным этого энмг все плохо? Процесс необратимый? Реально ли восстановить мышцы и что делать с грыжей? Оперировать или нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2021)

Как раз наоборот.
Хронический процесс, но на РС не тянет. Удаление грыжи не изменит ситуацию.
Надо тренироваться.


----------



## Хочу жить (27 Май 2021)

А из-за грыжи атрофия больше не станет?

@Доктор Ступин, еще такой вопрос. А на мочеиспускание эта грыжа как то влияет. Мне не сразу удается начать мочится и бывает что закончил уже и остаточная моча может выйти уже в нижнее белье


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2021)

Хочу жить написал(а):


> А из-за грыжи атрофия больше не станет?


Не должно.



Хочу жить написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин, еще такой вопрос. А на мочеиспусканте эта грыжа как то влияет. Мне не сразу удается начать мочится и бывает что закончил уже и остаточная моча может выйти уже в нижнее белье


Если это возникло в остром периоде, то возможно и от нее.


----------



## Хочу жить (27 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если это возникло в остром периоде, то возможно и от нее.


А есть способ подтвердить это?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2021)

Хочу жить написал(а):


> А есть способ подтвердить это?


Думаю, нет


----------



## Хочу жить (18 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите пожалуйста от чего это происходит. Начались колики в левой ноге ( есть во всей ноге, но больше нижней части ноги, стопа.) ощущение очень неприятное, как будто отсидел ногу. Началось все дня 2 назад и не проходит. Раньше такого не было. К неврологу попаду только через неделю. Это может быть связано с сосудами, венами из-за грыжи? Начал принимать нвпс, сирдалуд - эффекта нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

Только колики без боли?


----------



## Хочу жить (18 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> только колики без боли?


Эти колики болят. Как иголками колят.


----------



## Elka66 (18 Июн 2021)

Ищите хорошего невролога,иголочки, это парастезии,от чего надо разбираться.Из хорошего у вас идёт деирвационный процесс,те разрушение миелиновой оболочки и реирвационный,восстановление.Отставьте в покое пока позвоночник,начните забег сначала,по ОМС сдайте биохимию,оак,гормоны, срб,РФ,смотрим,норма, исключаем воспалительный процесс, далее исключаем эндокринные патологии у эндокринолога,сахар,гликированный гемоглобин,кальций,паратгормон.Может придется и ревматолога посетить,исключить дебют системного заболевания.И читайте городские форумы, ищите невролога,не обязательно доктора,кандидата наук,профессора,ищите клинициста,желательно с возможностью госпитализироваться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

Хочу жить написал(а):


> Эти колики болят. Как иголками колят.





> Ищите хорошего невролога,иголочки, это парастезии,от чего надо разбираться.Из хорошего у вас идёт деирвационный процесс,те разрушение миелиновой оболочки и реирвационный,восстановление.Отставьте в покое пока позвоночник,начните забег сначала,по ОМС сдайте биохимию,оак,гормоны, срб,РФ,смотрим,норма, исключаем воспалительный процесс, далее исключаем эндокринные патологии у эндокринолога,сахар,гликированный гемоглобин,кальций,паратгормон.Может придется и ревматолога посетить,исключить дебют системного заболевания.И читайте городские форумы, ищите невролога,не обязательно доктора,кандидата наук,профессора,ищите клинициста,желательно с возможностью госпитализироваться


Вот правильный ответ. Конечно, нужен доктор.
Сами можете контролировать, чтобы не было слабости, полежать на аппликаторе, помазать мазью, принять обезболивающие на несколько дней и, конечно, ЛФК.
ЛФК надо конечно на мышц ягодицы обязательно.


----------



## Хочу жить (18 Июн 2021)

Спасибо.


----------

